# Rechteckaufgabe - Fläche & Umfang



## zeadi (9. Okt 2014)

Hallo Liebe Foren User,
und zwar habe ich leider ein Problem. Ich solle mit Java eine Programmierung erstellen, die folgende Dinge enthält:
- Einlesen der Länge eines Rechtecks von der Konsole
- Einlesen der Breite eines Rechtecks von der Konsole
- Berechnung des Umfangs des Rechtecks
- Berechnung der Fläche des Rechtecks
- Ausgabe der Ergebnisse (Anzeige der Eingabe, des Umfangs und der Fläche)

Soweit ich es programmiert habe, funktioniert es einwandfrei.


```
import java.util.Scanner;

public class RechteckAufgabe {
	int laenge =0;
	int breite =0;
	int umfang =0;
	int flaeche =0;
 
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new RechteckAufgabe();
 
	}
 
	public RechteckAufgabe() {
		eingabe();
		berechne();
		ausgabe();
	}
 
	public void eingabe() {
		Scanner scan = new Scanner(System.in);
		System.out.println("Geben sie die Laenge des Rechtecks ein");
		laenge = scan.nextInt();
		System.out.println("Geben sie die Breite des Rechtecks ein");
		breite = scan.nextInt();
	}
 
	public void berechne() {
		flaeche = laenge * breite;
		umfang = (laenge + breite) * 2;
	}
 
	public void ausgabe() {
		System.out.println("Flaeche " + flaeche);
		System.out.println("Umfang " + umfang);
	}
}
```

Nun muss ich die Java Datei im sogenannten Jack-System hochladen, jedoch sagt er mir die ganze Zeit, dass es falsch ist. In der Aufgabenbeschreibung steht noch, dass diese drei Zeilen ausgegeben werden müssen:
R: 12 5
Umfang: 34
Fläche: 60

Nur weiß ich nicht wie man R jetzt programmiert. Des Weiteren wird mir bei int laenge =0 usw. immer Fehler angezeigt. Muss ich die 0 verändern? 

Ich bedanke mich im voraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Machareder (10. Okt 2014)

> R: 12 5
> Umfang: 34
> Fläche: 60



R wird wahrscheinlich dein Umkreisradius sein. http://upload.wikimedia.org/math/0/c/9/0c96ac0d382fd1460e15bffa9538a684.png



> Des Weiteren wird mir bei int laenge =0 usw. immer Fehler angezeigt. Muss ich die 0 verändern?


Du solltest bei der Eingabe per einer If-Abfrage überprüfen ob ein Wert >=0 ist, damit keine Falschen Ergebnisse berechnet werden.

--Edit--

Ich habs mal nachgerechnet. Die angegebene Fläche und Umfang passen nicht zusammen, soll das Absicht sein?


----------



## Thallius (10. Okt 2014)

Machareder hat gesagt.:


> R wird wahrscheinlich dein Umkreisradius sein. http://upload.wikimedia.org/math/0/c/9/0c96ac0d382fd1460e15bffa9538a684.png



Nein, 12 und 5 sind die beiden Seitenlängen. Also Länge und Breite. So steht es ja auch in der Aufgabe. Die Ausgabe soll sein

Die Eingabe (Länge, Breite -> 12, 5)
Der Umfang (Länge+Breite*2 -> 12+5=17*2=34)
Die Fläche  (Länge*Breite -> 12*5=60)

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Machareder (10. Okt 2014)

ah stimmt jetzt macht es auch sinn. Obwohl ich R 12 5 eine ziemlich komische Angabe ist...


----------



## VfL_Freak (10. Okt 2014)

Moin,



Machareder hat gesagt.:


> R wird wahrscheinlich dein Umkreisradius sein.


Ein Rechteck hat nun mal keinen Radius :noe:

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Machareder (10. Okt 2014)

> Ein Rechteck hat nun mal keinen Radius



ich bin ja nicht vom Radius ausgegangen sondern vom Umkreisradius(ich hoffe dass ist die richtige Bezeichnung)


----------



## VfL_Freak (10. Okt 2014)

Moin,


Machareder hat gesagt.:


> ich bin ja nicht vom Radius ausgegangen sondern vom Umkreisradius(ich hoffe dass ist die richtige Bezeichnung)


Meinst Du "Umfang"  ??
Das ist dann halt

   (a+b) *2

Deine Formel macht in diesen Zusammenhang wirklich keinen Sinn !

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Machareder (10. Okt 2014)

> Meinst Du "Umfang"  ??
> Das ist dann halt
> 
> (a+b) *2
> ...



Ich hab ja gesagt dass ich mich vertan habe. Was ich eigentlich gemeint hab war dass hier:


----------

